# Arbeiten Psychologen daran, Spieler suechtig zu machen?



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Januar 2020)

Was in diesem Artikel steht, vermute ich schon lange. Es gibt genug Optionen, um Menschen Stück für Stück in die Spielsucht zu treiben. Oder wie es die Autoren so euphemistisch nennt  "_ob man bei einem Spiel gern dranbleibt_".
"Fortnite"-Spieleentwicklerin: "Wenn Sie die ganze Zeit gewinnen, macht es keinen Spass" - DER SPIEGEL

Mir fällt es seit Jahren auf und ich ging immer davon aus, dass sich die Psychologie hinter den Karren spannen lässt und mit perfider subtiler Beeinflussung dafür sorgt, dass Menschen abhängig werden und oder Geld verschwenden. Wie charakterlos können Menschen auf der Suche nach Profit sein, wenn man gerade beobachtet, wie wir eine ganze Generation junger Männer an Fortnite verlieren.

Da sich in diesem Forum ja auch der eine oder die andere Spieleentwicklerin herumtreibt, eine Frage an Euch: Wie erlebt ihr die Entwicklung von Spielen? Sind diese Suchtmacher eher Randprodukte oder gab es auch schon Spiele, in denen sie in den Mittelpunkt gestellt wurden?

Hier noch ein Link von 2018 über das allgemeine Problem der Computerspielsucht und typische Mechanismen:_
"... Diese Erkenntnisse fließen direkt ins Spieledesign ein. Durch minimale  Veränderungen sollen die Spieler so dazu gebracht werden, an kniffligen  Stellen nicht aufzugeben, sondern stattdessen einige Euro für  In-Game-Käufe auszugeben, um das Hindernis zu  überwinden. Fortschrittsmanipulation nennt sich dieses Prinzip – nicht  der einzige Trick der Designer mit der Psyche der Spieler zu spielen. ..."

 "... Auch das Phänomen, dass Menschen gerne Dinge abschließen, das Spiel  seine Nutzer aber durch Werbeunterbrechungen oder knapp bemessene  Spieleleben daran hindert, ist eine oft eingesetzte Technik. Der einzige  Ausweg: Die Spieler zahlen. ..."

"... Ebenso beliebt: das Spiel mit der Verlustangst. Dem Spieler werden am  Anfang etwa eine gute Startposition und viele Vorschüsse geschenkt, die  ihm dann im weiteren Verlauf genommen werden. ..."

"...Heute werden Spiele noch nicht auf ihre Suchtfaktoren analysiert, obwohl  das notwendig wäre, sagt Christian Montag. Die Spieledesigns könnten  Spieler zu Süchtigen machen...."
_Zwischen Spass und Sucht - Wenn Computerspielen zur Krankheit wird (Archiv)

Das letzte Zitat ist genau das, worauf ich hinaus will. Spiele, die bewußt süchtig machen, sollten auf den Index. Meine Meinung


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Psychologen arbeiten daran, Spieler sÃ¼chtig zu machen*

Man könnte auch argumentieren, daß ein Milchdrink lecker ist und der Hersteller es absichtlich so einrichtet, daß die Pulle irgendwann leer ist, damit man einen neuen kaufen muß. Wer den Kunden jeder Eigenverantwortung enthebt, wird den Markt zerstören.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Psychologen arbeiten daran, Spieler sÃ¼chtig zu machen*



> ...wie wir eine ganze Generation junger Männer an Fortnite verlieren.



Aha ... und die jungen Mädels die total versunken in ihren sozialen Netzwerken aufs Smartphone starrend durch die Städte wandern sind dir noch nicht aufgefallen? Mir schon und deinem hier zitierten *Dr*. phil. Dipl. Psych. *Christian Montag* auch.

Wollte jetzt auch mal ein wenig polarisieren ...


----------



## taks (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Psychologen arbeiten daran, Spieler sÃ¼chtig zu machen*

Die Unternehmen kämpfen um die Screentime ihrer Kunden, da mehr Screentime mehr Gewinn bedeutet.
Das Selbe gilt schon lange für Serien.
Vor letztes Jahr hab ich einen Artikel gelesen, dass Netflix seine Serien auch absichtlich so produziert.
Leider hab ich den auf die Schnelle nicht mehr gefunden.

Aber hier etwas ähnliches:
Medien - Fortsetzung folgt: Wenn Serien suechtig machen (Archiv)
"Fortnite": Das Spiel, vor dem sich Netflix fuerchtet | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## compisucher (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Psychologen arbeiten daran, Spieler sÃ¼chtig zu machen*

Ich denke, das Phänomen gibt es schon etwas länger, wenn ich da z. B. so an World of Warcraft denke.

Mag es damals "Zufall" gewesen sein (auf Grund des Spielprinzips) glaube ich gerne, dass es heutzutage Absicht ist oder die Abhängigkeit zumindest billigend in Kauf genommen wird.

Lootboxen wollen ja verkauft werden.

Allerdings ist "die Gesellschaft" auch z. T. selbst schuld.

Es ist noch gar nicht sooo lange her (ja, so alt bin ich schon), da waren "Doom" usw. verboten. Und eine CS Sucht gab es schon lange...

Spiele wie Fortnite sind aber, bei genauerer Betrachtung, psychologisch viel brutaler - es bedarf kein Splatterblut hierfür.

Wenn ich hier nur im Forum so lese, welche jungen Zeitgenossen (14-17) welche Spiele haben und dafür einen PC "brauchen" denke ich mir jedesmal:
Warum können die jetzt nicht Fußball kicken oder auch mal Hausaufgaben machen oder sich mit Minecraft begnügen?

Index?

Ich weiss nicht, je verbotener ein Zeugs ist, um so begehrter ist es...

Alternative Freizeitangebote könnten für einen Teil eine Lösung sein...

Ist mir persönlich sowieso schleierhaft, warum alle in den TV, PC oder aufs Smartphone ständig und immer schauen müssen.
Nach der Arbeit wird bei mir das Phone abgeschaltet, TV schaue ich max. 4-8 h im Monat, streamen tue ich gar nicht und daddeln ist auf 4-5 h /Woche selbst beschränkt - habe deutlich Wichtigeres im realen Leben zu tun.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Psychologen arbeiten daran, Spieler sÃ¼chtig zu machen*



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich denke, das Phänomen gibt es schon etwas  länger, wenn ich da z. B. so an World of Warcraft denke.


Ja, davon gehe ich auch aus, mir fällt es nur verstärkt auf. Ich z.B. höre immer dann mit einem Spiel wieder auf, sobald ich Sequenzen in Träume einbaue. Das ist mir gestern Nacht z.B. mit Anno 1800 passiert, dass ich Träume, unbedingt Kaffeeplantagen bauen zu müssen. Gut, Problem erkannt, das Spiel bleibt jetzt erstmal lange in der Kiste.  



taks schrieb:


> Vor letztes Jahr hab ich einen Artikel gelesen, dass Netflix seine Serien auch absichtlich so produziert.


Das geht ja in dieselbe Richtung, genau. Suchtmechanismen erkennen und anstatt sie zu bekämpfen diese bewusst auszunutzen und einzusetzen. In Filmen sehe ich da noch eine Gratwanderung zwischen "Der Film soll fesseln und interessant sein". In Rechnerspielen bewerte ich das anders. Filme, auch Serien, laufen nur eine sehr begrenzte Zeit, vor Rechnern und Spielen sitzen Menschen tausende Stunden, ich zumindest, wenn ich die letzten dreißig Jahre zusammen zähle. 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Aha ... und die jungen Mädels die total versunken in ihren sozialen Netzwerken


Darum geht es hier nicht. Alte Menschen werden durch geschürte Ängste der Apotheken-Umschau zu Medikamentenjunkies, Rasermörder, durch Werbung manipuliert, töten 5000 Menschen nur in Deutschland, Krankenhauskeime raffen über 20.000 Menschen dahin und nur aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen wird nix dagegen gemacht. Alles spannende Themen, aber hier geht es um Psychologen und nur um Psychologen und ob und in welchem Ausmaß sie ihr Wissen eben nicht "zum Wohle des Menschen" einsetzen. Deinen Einwand nennt man Derailing. Relativierung würde auch passen. 

Mir fehlt so etwas wie der Hippokratische Eid für Psychologen. Diese Berufsgruppe bekommt immer mächtigeres Wissen und Methoden. Ich arbeitete um 2000 mit einigen zusammen und es ging um Manipulation von Autofahrern. Ja, das Ziel der Unfallvermeidung mag ein höheres sein, Menschen gegen ihr Wissen und oft auch gegen ihren Willen zu manipulieren ist aber harter Tobak.

Ich wollte über Eure Meinung und Eure Erfahrung diskutieren. Das Computerspiele süchtig machen, ist nicht weiter zu diskutieren. Schon CIV I und Doom haben mich nächtelang vor dem Computer gefesselt. Aber ich behaupte, zu der Zeit haben keine Psychologen mit perfidem Methoden versucht, Spieler noch abhängiger zu machen und breitere Gruppen einzufangen. Und ja, Facebook und Co sind auch gefährlich und machen süchtig. Das ist vermutlich auch ein Sinn hinter bestimmten Mechanismen, wie und welche Daten angezeigt werden. Darüber gibt es aber schon eine ausgiebige Diskussion. 

Inwieweit einige Spieleentwickler mithilfe der Psychologie bewusst Menschen abhängig machen wollen, wird bisher nicht diskutiert. Ich kann mich ja auch irren. Darum dieses Thema, im dem auch Spieleentwickler ihre Erfahrung kundtun können.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Man könnte auch argumentieren.


Auch Tabak alleine macht süchtig, wenn aber noch bewußt Stoffe unter  gemischt werden, die die Sucht vergrößern, ist der Aufschrei zu recht  groß, oder? Oder ist das für Dich weiterhin "selber schuld"?


----------



## Adi1 (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Psychologen arbeiten daran, Spieler sÃ¼chtig zu machen*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ja, davon gehe ich auch aus, mir fällt es nur verstärkt auf. Ich z.B. höre immer dann mit einem Spiel wieder auf, sobald ich Sequenzen in Träume einbaue. Das ist mir gestern Nacht z.B. mit Anno 1800 passiert, dass ich Träume, unbedingt Kaffeeplantagen bauen zu müssen. Gut, Problem erkannt, das Spiel bleibt jetzt erstmal lange in der Kiste.



Naja,

wenn man von Gaming träumt,

sollte man vlt. mal eine längere Pause einlegen,

und die Freizeit im RL verbringen.


----------



## seahawk (14. Januar 2020)

JA solche Spiele gehören verboten. Ingamekäufe grundsätzlich abgeschafft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Januar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> JA solche Spiele gehören verboten. Ingamekäufe grundsätzlich abgeschafft.


Das wäre z.B. ein zu diskutierender Lösungsansatz. Aber noch würde ich zuerst gerne wissen, wie tief die Wissenschaft verstrickt ist und hilft.


----------



## facehugger (14. Januar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das wäre z.B. ein zu diskutierender Lösungsansatz. Aber noch würde ich zuerst gerne wissen, wie tief die Wissenschaft verstrickt ist und hilft.


Denkst du allen ernstes, irgend so ein Professor "Flimmrich" wird sich hier melden und zugeben: _"ja, wir forschen aktuell an noch perfideren Methoden um Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehn"..._ Die Welt ist böse und es zählt nur der schnöde Mammon. Alles andere ist ein Märchen, welches die "dumme, graue Masse" davon abhalten soll selbstständig zudenken und Dinge zu hinterfragen.

Brot und Spiele. Denn was sollen die wenigen gutbetuchten tun, wenn die vielen (weniger bemittelten) beschließen sich gegen aktuelle Zustände aufzulehnen...

Gruß


----------



## seahawk (14. Januar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das wäre z.B. ein zu diskutierender Lösungsansatz. Aber noch würde ich zuerst gerne wissen, wie tief die Wissenschaft verstrickt ist und hilft.



Ich würde es nicht Wissenschaft nennen aber die Monetarisierung der Produktes berücksichtigt natürlich auch wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse. Das ist heute bei jedem Produkt so.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Januar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Optionen, um Menschen Stück für Stück in die Spielsucht zu treiben.



Es gibt übrigens auch genug Optionen nicht spielsüchtig zu werden, das liegt letztlich an einem selbst, wo man sich Bestätigung im Leben sucht.


----------



## facehugger (14. Januar 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens auch genug Optionen nicht spielsüchtig zu werden, das liegt letztlich an einem selbst, wo man sich Bestätigung im Leben sucht.


Es liegt doch meist nur an einem selbst, gewisse Dinge zu tun oder eben zu lassen. Man muß es aber auch selbst wollen oder eben nicht wollen...

Gruß


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Januar 2020)

Scheinbar lebt es sich mit Feindbild aber leichter.   

Lustiger Thread.


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2020)

Oha, na jetzt wird aber das rote Käppchen gegen den Aluhut ausgetauscht. 
Sucht gibt es überall. Das ist eher abhängig vom Konsumenten.
Nicht jeder, der regelmäßig ein Bier trinkt, ist automatisch ein Alkoholiker.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht jeder, der regelmäßig ein Bier trinkt, ist automatisch ein Alkoholiker.


Die nächste, die Ursache und Wirkung vertauscht. Mäuschen, ja, nicht bei jedem wirken Suchtmechanismen, aber bei vielen. Warum z.B. gibt es heute Backöfen in jedem besseren Supermarkt? Es ist teurer für den Bäcker, aber die Menschen kaufen, abgefixt vom Brotgeruch, mehr. Das sind Suchtmechanismen, analysiert und eingesetzt. Auch vor manchen Bankomaten wird der Geruch von frischem Geld verbreitet. Auch das hilft, damit mehr Leute Geld hohen und im Mittel etwas mehr. Usw. 

Und hier suche ich Beispiele, in denen in Spielen bewusst bestimmte Methoden eingesetzt werden. Das hat mit Aluhut nix zu tun, Herzelchen.


----------



## facehugger (14. Januar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Auch vor manchen Bankomaten wird der Geruch von frischem Geld verbreitet. Auch das hilft, damit mehr Leute Geld hohen und im Mittel etwas mehr.


Wonach riecht Geld? Es heißt doch immer: Geld stinkt nicht. Also bitte, ich hab noch nie an nem Schein geschnüffelt. Jetzt wird`s aber langsam kindisch. Achso, wir sind ja im Märchen und das Rotkäppchen hat sich wohl im Wald verlaufen...

Gruß


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Psychologen arbeiten daran, Spieler sÃ¼chtig zu machen*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Auch Tabak alleine macht süchtig, wenn aber noch bewußt Stoffe unter  gemischt werden, die die Sucht vergrößern, ist der Aufschrei zu recht  groß, oder? Oder ist das für Dich weiterhin "selber schuld"?


Ja, denn ist es weithin bekannt. Ob die Praxis ok ist oder verboten werden sollte, ist dann was anderes. Aber ob Fluppen, Gesöff, Automaten oder eben Fortnite, man bekommt was draufsteht. Man kann als "Kunde" hingehen und sich nahezu sämtliche digitalen Inhalte "kostenfrei" beschaffen, die gleiche Gesetzeslosigkeit gilt dann wohl auch für die Anbieter. Sonst müßte man sagen, der digitale Distributionsweg für vermehrt zu warez und muß untersagt werden. Will wohl niemand. Und wenn die Leute glücklich sind, wenn sie ihr Geld in ihre beknackten Apps stecken, statt sich vernünftige Games zu kaufen, kann man nicht viel machen, denn es gibt halt keinen Zwang. Höchstens Warnhinweise gegen unlautere Methoden, die zu in-App Käufen verleiten sollen.
Ich z.B. würdie nie ein Game zocken, daß absichtlich schwer ist, um Cheats zu verkaufen. Aber es gehen auch Versicherungsvertreter hin und füllen ihre Freunde und Verwandten ab, um ihre Policen loszuwerden. So ist das im Kapitalismus.


----------



## keinnick (14. Januar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die nächste, die Ursache und Wirkung vertauscht. Mäuschen, ja, nicht bei jedem wirken Suchtmechanismen, aber bei vielen. Warum z.B. gibt es heute Backöfen in jedem besseren Supermarkt? Es ist teurer für den Bäcker, aber die Menschen kaufen, abgefixt vom Brotgeruch, mehr. Das sind Suchtmechanismen, analysiert und eingesetzt. Auch vor manchen Bankomaten wird der Geruch von frischem Geld verbreitet. Auch das hilft, damit mehr Leute Geld hohen und im Mittel etwas mehr. Usw.


"Die" ist soweit ich weiß ein "er".  

Aber btt: Backöfen gibt es im Supermarkt, damit der Bäcker dort die Industrie-Teiglinge alle paar Stunden aufbacken kann. Für kurze Zeit sehen die Dinger dann so aus und fühlen sich so an, wie ein Brötchen oder Brot. Das ist sicher nicht teurer als die herkömmliche Methode bei einem "echten Bäcker".  Aber ja, Du hast Recht. Für Leute, die denken, das Zeug wäre frisch kann der Geruch evtl. ein Kaufanreiz sein. Die kaufen dann aber auch abgepacktes Mett für 1,99 EUR aus der Kühltruhe. 

Und wie riecht frisches Geld? Das was aus dem Automaten kommt möchte ich am liebsten schon gar nicht anfassen. Hast Du mal gelesen, was daran alles haftet?


----------



## seahawk (14. Januar 2020)

Schön, dass immer mehr aufwachen und sehen wie die Kapitalisten uns manipulieren wollen.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Januar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Schön, dass immer mehr aufwachen und sehen wie die Kapitalisten uns manipulieren wollen.



Genau, das schaffen die NIE.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Januar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Schön, dass immer mehr aufwachen und sehen wie die Kapitalisten uns manipulieren wollen.


Das ist sicherlich das globale Thema, weil im Kapitalismus nicht das Wohl des Menschen im Allgemeinen sondern der Profit des Einzelnen im Vordergrund stehen. Und immer mehr Menschen lassen sich manipulieren und glauben wirklich, der eigene Profit hätte irgend etwas mit Lebensfreude zu tun.

In diesem Themas wollte ich aber eigentlich nur über Spiele, deren Suchtmechanismen und Psychologen reden, die sich hinreißen lassen, Spiele noch süchtig machender werden zu lassen. Wir sehen an den Reaktionen einiger Leser deutlich, wie die eigene Sucht relativiert wird.


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2020)

Ist doch mit allen süchtig machen Dingen so: damit kann man am meisten Geld verdienen!

Egal ob Computerspiele, soziale Netzwerke, viel Zucker - und Geschmacksverstärker in Nahrungsmitteln, Nikotin (Tabakwaren), Alkohol und andere Drogen.
Die Menschen werden bewußt manipuliert und abhängig gemacht. Um den größtmöglichen Profit zu erzielen.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Januar 2020)

Den Leuten nur das zu geben, was sie brauchen, wäre _verteilen_. Aber man will ja was verkaufen ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist doch mit allen süchtig machen Dingen so: damit kann man am meisten Geld verdienen!


Es ärgert mich aber, wenn wissenschaftliche Methoden dafür missbraucht werden und Menschen diese Mittel einsetzen. Oder wie würdest Du Mediziner nennen, die bewusst nach süchtig machenden Medikamenten forschen und diese auf den Markt werfen würden? Um noch einmal zum eingangsthema zurück zukommen, geht es mir mehr um die Psychologie oder besser, um einzelne Psychologen, die sich verkaufen. Es ist wir der Sündenfall der Physiker, als sie die Atombombe bauten. Auch das wird heute noch wissenschaftsethisch diskutiert.

Mir geht es aber im ersten Ansatz darum zu schauen, ob und wie weit diese Methoden angewendet werden. Gerade die Lootboxen gehen in diese Richtung,



RyzA schrieb:


> Die Menschen werden bewußt manipuliert und abhängig  gemacht. Um den größtmöglichen Profit zu erzielen.


Und das nimmst Du kritiklos hin?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Den Leuten nur das zu geben, was sie brauchen, wäre _verteilen_. Aber man will ja was verkaufen ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es ist aber ein Unterschied, ob man nutzlosen Plunder verkauft, Glasperlen und Tand, oder ob die Produkte krank machen. Selbst der Mediziner, der diese unseligen Cholesterinblocker entwickelte und als Ursache für Herzinfakte und Schlaganfälle ansah, hat zwar auch schon massiv gelogen und betrogen, es ging ihm aber weniger um Profit, zumindest im ersten Ansatz, sondern um Hilfe. Er glaubte, er hilft den Menschen. Heute wissen wir, was für ein Humbug das ganze ist und das Cholesterin keinerlei Einfluss auf die Krankheiten hat.

Bewusst Dinge zu machen, die anderen Schaden ist für mich eine andere Nummer. Das ist die Kategorie der Zigarettenindustrie, die zu meiner Jugend auch noch davon sprach, das Rauchen die Gesundheit fördert, wohl wissend, dass das stumpf gelogen ist.

Mit der Auslöser für dieses Thema ist die ganz persönliche Erfahrung mit einem der Kinder, die ich nebenbei betreue oder besser unterrichte, der so dermaßen von Fortnite abhängig ist, wie ich es noch nie erlebt habe. Das tut mir in der Seele weh, weil das eigentlich ein pfiffiges Kerlchen ist, er aber nichts anderes mehr macht, als jede Minute Fortnite zu spielen und die Eltern das nicht abstellen können, weil er alleine zu hause ist, zumindest lange am Tag. Natürlich ist das sein Leben und seine Verantwortung, dann kommen seine Eltern und ganz zum Schluss erst die phösen Fortnite Entwickler, aber auch die tragen eine Verantwortung.


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ärgert mich aber, wenn wissenschaftliche Methoden dafür missbraucht werden und Menschen diese Mittel einsetzen. Oder wie würdest Du Mediziner nennen, die bewusst nach süchtig machenden Medikamenten forschen und diese auf den Markt werfen würden? Um noch einmal zum eingangsthema zurück zukommen, geht es mir mehr um die Psychologie oder besser, um einzelne Psychologen, die sich verkaufen. Es ist wir der Sündenfall der Physiker, als sie die Atombombe bauten. Auch das wird heute noch wissenschaftsethisch diskutiert.


Das sind dann natürlich Mit"täter".  Und die sollten das auch mal moralisch hinterfragen.


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und das nimmst Du kritiklos hin?


Nein. Das sollte nur eine Feststellung sein.



> Bewusst Dinge zu machen, die anderen Schaden ist für mich eine andere Nummer. Das ist die Kategorie der Zigarettenindustrie, die zu meiner Jugend auch noch davon sprach, das Rauchen die Gesundheit fördert, wohl wissend, dass das stumpf gelogen ist.


Und der Staat lässt Warnhinweise und Bilder zur Abschreckung aufdrucken als wäre er ernsthaft an der Gesundheit der Menschen interessiert.

Auch die Bezeichnung "Genussmittel" ist irreführend und nicht richtig. Nikotin macht eindeutig abhängig. Demnach ist es eine legale Droge.


----------



## keinnick (14. Januar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ärgert mich aber, wenn wissenschaftliche Methoden dafür missbraucht werden und Menschen diese Mittel einsetzen.


Geld regiert aber leider die Welt. Oder siehst Du das bei Ingenieuren, die dabei helfen, die "Abgasreinigung" bei bestimmten Produkten unserer hochgelobten Automobilindustrie zu optimieren anders? Es mag ja sein, dass wir uns das in einer perfekten Welt alles schöner vorstellen. So läuft es aber leider nicht. Das weißt Du doch auch.

Das ist im Prinzip nichts anderes. Da wo die Kohle lockt, wird sich auch jemand finden, der sich damit beschäftigt und eine Lösung findet. Davon kann man nun halten was man will.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Januar 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> .... Oder siehst Du das bei Ingenieuren.... anders?


Ja, das ist zumindest meine begrenzte Erfahrung. Die Solidarität untereinander und überhaupt der kooperative soziale Gedanke ist sehr weit verbreitet, viel weiter als bei anderen Studiengängen wie Jura oder Betriebswirtschaft. Die Abgasaffäre wurde auch deshalb so gewaltig, weil sie vom Verkehrsministerium mitgetragen wurde. Und ja, dass so viele daran mitgearbeitet haben, hatte mich auch erschrocken. Auch ein "Sündenfall".

Ich hätte daran nicht mitgearbeitet und ich hätte diese Art von Machenschaften aufgedeckt. Das  Dumme war halt, dass sie für die Entwickler wie erlaubt wirkten. Ich hörte schon mitte der Neunziger davon, dass Autos natürlich "erkennen", wenn sie einen Prüfzyklus fahren und sagte damals schon, dass damit der Manipulation Tür und Tor offen steht. Das ganze war aber erlaubt, an welchem Punkt soll man dann einhaken außer zu tiefst zu lachen?


----------



## keinnick (14. Januar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Solidarität untereinander und überhaupt der kooperative soziale Gedanke ist sehr weit verbreitet, viel weiter als bei anderen Studiengängen wie Jura oder Betriebswirtschaft.


Ich kenne wenig Ingenieure, dafür umso mehr aus den beiden anderen Gruppen und gebe Dir Recht.


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warum z.B. gibt es heute Backöfen in jedem besseren Supermarkt? Es ist teurer für den Bäcker, aber die Menschen kaufen, abgefixt vom Brotgeruch, mehr.



Dafür erwarte ich jetzt mal eine Studie, die deine Behauptung exakt belegt. Ansonsten kann ich dein Geschwafel zu diesem Thema nicht mehr ernst nehmen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Auch vor manchen Bankomaten wird der Geruch von frischem Geld verbreitet.



Jetzt wird es lächerlich. Gestern wollen die Banken noch das Bargeld abschaffen. Was denn nun?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Januar 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich kenne wenig Ingenieure, dafür umso mehr aus den beiden anderen Gruppen und gebe Dir Recht.


Beispiel: Zu meiner Zeit wurden bei den Inschinören 70% heraus geprüft. Was machten naive Inschinöre? Sie halfen sich gegenseitig, weil sie wussten, nur gemeinsam kommen sie, wenn überhaupt. weiter. Was machten Juristen? Sie haben die Fachliteratur in der Bibliothek versteckt, also an andere Orte gestellt, an denen sie nicht gefunden werden und haben damit anderen Studenten ein Bein gestellt. Jaja, so sind sie, unsere Juristen. 

So, aber genug geplaudert. Es geht um Spiele, Süchte und die bösen Psychologen


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. Januar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> So, aber genug geplaudert. Es geht um Spiele, Süchte und die bösen Psychologen


Ich bin seit 13 Jahren battlefieldsüchtig.


----------



## FetterKasten (14. Januar 2020)

Ich glaub hier in diesem Thread wird eher der Gestank von Kommunismus verbreitet.
Wenn dir das Prinzip besser gefällt, dann kannst du ja ein Leben voll Wohlstand in Nordkorea oder Kuba genießen.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Januar 2020)

Wobei die Sucht doch nicht nur bei Onlinespielen, sondern auch bei Glücksspiel und Drogen die Leute krank macht. Andere machen damit große Gewinne. 
Gluecksspiel in Spielen: Apps bieten Kindern legal Zugriff auf Slotmaschinen - ComputerBase

Bei den heutigen Drogen sind die Dosen ein vielfaches höher als früher, so dass schon beim ersten Konsum eine unter Umständen tödliche Überdosis genommen wird. 
Deutschland im Rausch - ZDFmediathek (MDMA)
Rauschwirkung vervielfacht : Suchtmediziner warnen vor Turbo-Cannabis | tagesschau.de



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ja, davon gehe ich auch aus, mir fällt es nur verstärkt auf. Ich z.B. höre immer dann mit einem Spiel wieder auf, sobald ich Sequenzen in Träume einbaue. Das ist mir gestern Nacht z.B. mit Anno 1800 passiert, dass ich Träume, unbedingt Kaffeeplantagen bauen zu müssen. Gut, Problem erkannt, das Spiel bleibt jetzt erstmal lange in der Kiste.



Oder einen Kaffee trinken und weiter spielen. 
Nach 12 Stunden am Stück kommt dann eine Meldung, dass es keinen Erfolg für die längste Spielzeit am Stück gibt. 

Ich hab schon zu Schulzeiten auf dem Schulhof darüber nachgedacht, was ich dann so im Anno 1701 so baue. Fördert die Kreativität und das logische/strategische Denken.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. Januar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich glaub hier in diesem Thread wird eher der Gestank von Kommunismus verbreitet.
> Wenn dir das Prinzip besser gefällt, dann kannst du ja ein Leben voll Wohlstand in Nordkorea oder Kuba genießen.


Dem Kommunismus gehört die Zukunft. All dein Krempel wird bereits jetzt im Kommunismus hergestellt.


----------



## FetterKasten (15. Januar 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Dem Kommunismus gehört die Zukunft. All dein Krempel wird bereits jetzt im Kommunismus hergestellt.



Du weißt schon, dass China deswegen wirtschaftlich so erfolgreich wurde, weil es sich mehr und mehr für freie Wirtschaft öffnet?
Bzw meinst du damit du heißt das Chinesische Regime gut?
Na dann viel Spaß dort, im Kommunismus mit Lootboxen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Januar 2020)

Ich sehe das so: Die Leute sind selbst für ihr Spielverhalten verantwortlich. Ich sehe das Problem in fehlender Selbstkontrolle. Man denkt aber wieder mal über Verbote nach, statt sich mit der Selbstkontrolle zu befassen. Es schreit auch kaum einer nach einem Alkoholverbot, weil sich manche Leute nicht unter Kontrolle haben.
Kaffee-Sucht gibt es auch, kann man auch die Wirtschaft für verantwortlich machen. Praktisch für alles, am besten noch den LKW-Fahrer, der den anliefert, denn der sorgt dafür, dass man erst Zugang dazu hat.



> Ich glaub hier in diesem Thread wird eher der Gestank von Kommunismus verbreitet.


+1
Man will wohl wieder Reklame für betreutes Leben machen, indem einem andere sagen, was man denn tun oder lassen soll (Zehn Gebote der sozialistischen Moral).


----------



## seahawk (15. Januar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist sicherlich das globale Thema, weil im Kapitalismus nicht das Wohl des Menschen im Allgemeinen sondern der Profit des Einzelnen im Vordergrund stehen. Und immer mehr Menschen lassen sich manipulieren und glauben wirklich, der eigene Profit hätte irgend etwas mit Lebensfreude zu tun.
> 
> In diesem Themas wollte ich aber eigentlich nur über Spiele, deren Suchtmechanismen und Psychologen reden, die sich hinreißen lassen, Spiele noch süchtig machender werden zu lassen. Wir sehen an den Reaktionen einiger Leser deutlich, wie die eigene Sucht relativiert wird.



Das ist ja das Perfide, verkaufe ich Dir am Bahnhof ne Tüte Gras ist es eine Straftat, verkaufe ich Dir im Spiel virtuelle Gegenstände ist es eine Geschäftsidee. Und zwar eine die von Marktforschern, Psychologen usw. so aufgebaut wird, dass die Chance den Kunden in die Sucht zu führen maximiert wird.


----------



## Imperat0r (15. Januar 2020)

Ein gutes Beispiel ist meiner Meinung nach FIFA, konkrekt Ultimate Team. Wenn man sich die Entwicklung anschaut hat es nichts mehr mit einem Spiel zu tun, sondern einfach nur noch mit Glücksspiel. Der Spielspaß rückt in den Hintergrund und es geht nur noch dadrum immer neuere bzw. bessere Spezialkarten in seinem Team zu haben. EA fördert dies mit ständig neuen Events, was viele Spieler animiert virtuelle Points gegen Echtgeld zu kaufen.

Wir reden in Deutschland immer von Jugendschutz und strengen Kontrollen bzgl. Glücksspiel und bei FIFA geben Leute (mit Sicherheit auch viele Minderjährige) mehrere Hundert, vereinzelt auch mehrere Tausend EURs aus. Sowas müsste vom Staat per Gesetz verboten werden. In Belgien ist dies auch schon der Fall.  Schluss mit FIFA Points in FUT - kein Verkauf in Belgien - kicker


----------



## FKY2000 (15. Januar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Perfide, verkaufe ich Dir am Bahnhof ne Tüte Gras ist es eine Straftat, verkaufe ich Dir im Spiel virtuelle Gegenstände ist es eine Geschäftsidee. Und zwar eine die von Marktforschern, Psychologen usw. so aufgebaut wird, dass die Chance den Kunden in die Sucht zu führen maximiert wird.


Naja, das eine sind Drogen/Rauschmittel und das andere virtuelle Produkte. Ich sehe da schon noch einen qualitativen Unterschied hinsichtlich der potentiellen Schädlichkeit. Und das sage ich als jemand, der Gras ganz bestimmt weniger schlimm findet als Alkohol.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. Januar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass China deswegen wirtschaftlich so erfolgreich wurde, weil es sich mehr und mehr für freie Wirtschaft öffnet?
> Bzw meinst du damit du heißt das Chinesische Regime gut?
> Na dann viel Spaß dort, im Kommunismus mit Lootboxen.


Nein, das ist nicht der Grund für Chinas Erfolg. Westliche Konzerne tauschen ihr Know-How gegen billige Arbeitskräfte. Dies ist de-facto ein evolutionärer Rückschritt in die Sklaverei, denn China ist ein Schwellenland. Dabei hocken die westlichen Firmen auf den Firmengeländen ihrer chinesischen Joint-Venture Partner, die das Know-How aufsaugen. So zerstört sich der Kapitalismus selbst. Die Gier, die nackte, reine Gier führt hier zur Entindustrialisierung und völliger Abhängigkeit vom Kommunismus. So toll also kann dein suizidaler Kapitalismus nicht sein. Merkel und Co können sch schon mal an Huawei gewöhnen.


----------



## FetterKasten (15. Januar 2020)

Was ist denn das für ein Gedankengut?
Seit China sich öffnet, geht es sowohl den Chinesen besser, genauso wie uns.
Und was sich dabei zerstört ist mir auch nicht klar, im Gegenteil: Je freier der Kapitalismus, umso mehr Wohlstand und so größer der Fortschritt.

Kannst dir ja denken, was du für Hardware im PC hättest und was die kosten würde, gäbe es keinen Handel mit China, wenn sie noch abgeschottete Hardcore-Kommunisten wären wie früher.
Vom Kapitalismus jeden Tag profitieren ohne es zu checken und dagegen schimpfen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. Januar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Gedankengut?


Das sind die typischen Argumente, die aber voll ins Leere zielen. Schließlich würden diese Jobs in Deutschland die Kaufkraft schaffen, die es braucht, um die höheren Preise zu bezahlen, oder warum glaubst du wohl ist die Produktion in Deutschland teurer.
Außerdem wird China die Westfirmen ersetzen. Protektionismus ist ja böse. Dann hast du nichts mehr, die völlige Abhängigkeit steht uns bevor.


----------



## Slezer (16. Januar 2020)

Da hat das Rotkäppchen den nächsten hammer Thread auf gemacht und ich sehe den erst nach 2 Tagen 

Wieso erwähnst bei in Post #1 immer nur Jungs/Männer? 

Wieso hackst du immer auf fortnite rum?

Ich trinke Kaffee, schaue ab und zu TV und hänge gerne am PC/Xbox. Alles sucht. 

Ich gehe jeden Tag 8h zur Arbeit, sucht?

Ich träume öfters von der Arbeit. Sollte ich kündigen?

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Januar 2020)

Das ist doch das Konzept bei den Linken: Andere sind schuld, dass die eigenen Ideen nicht so funktionieren, wie man gerne will.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Januar 2020)

Alles kann Süchtig machen, es kommt auf die Dosis an. Früher hatte ich deutlich mehr Zeit zum zocken, Heutzutage arbeite ich die Anzahl Stunden die ich früher zum Teil gezockt habe  Was mich immer wieder in den Bann zieht sind MMOs, zwar sind in den letzten Jahren keine erschienen die mich lange beschäftigten. Aber trozdem wäre ich sofort dabei bei einem wirklich guten MMO. 
Was die Kosten angeht, wenn ich Monatlich zahlen muss um zu zocken ist für mich der Druck auch grösser, ich habe dafür bezahlt also will ich spielen. Bei den Free to Play MMOs entfällt dies und auch wenn man dort trotzdem Geld ausgibt, es macht nix einfach mal ein paar Wochen nicht zu zocken. Ausser das man dann in der Gilde Ärger kriegen könnte wenn man zu lange weg ist  

Aber mal abgesehen von MMOs, Spiele können Süchtig machen wenn man es übertreibt und anderes vergisst. Spiele sind da um Spass zu machen, wenn der Spass nicht aufhört dann spielt man weiter. Belohnungen sind natürlich gern gesehen bei den Spielern, Level geschafft, eine kleine Belohnung. Warum auch nicht? Andere Belohnen sich dafür nach einer harten Arbeitswoche mit einem teuren Steak oder nicht?  

Das Psychologen daran arbeiten sollen Spiele Süchtig zu machen glaube ich nicht, noch nie habe ich eine Stellenausschreibung gesehen bei einem Spielentwickler für einen Psychologen.  Die Spielerdaten werden natürlich an Marktforschungsunternehmen geschickt und dort gibt es tatsächlich Psychologen die die Produkte des Unternehmens so präsentieren das wir es kaufen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Januar 2020)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das Psychologen daran arbeiten sollen Spiele Süchtig zu machen glaube ich nicht,


Hat noch irgendwer dieses Heft? Da gibt es einen passenden Artikel

Hier sind ein paar Dinge aus dem Heft aufgegríffen  worden, der gesamte  Artikel wäre aber spannend. Kann man sowas online bei PCGH bestellen?

Wie Spiele psychologisch beeinflussen - Spieleratgeber NRW





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. Januar 2020)

> Kann man sowas online bei PCGH bestellen?



Bei Computec Media GmbH ( dort läuft der Vertrieb von Heften ab)  direkt nachfragen ob du diese alte Extended Ausgabe noch bekommen kannst.


----------

